# Puede funcionar un motor paso a paso de 12V a 5V?



## emex9103 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola 

Vereis tengo un generador de corriente 220V es de tipo inverte el cual despues de hacer una reparacion en el motor de combustion se me engacho el cable electrico de un motor paso a paso denominado 24BYJ48  este motor paso a paso  esta montado en el carburador y es el que acelera el motor comforme lo necesita segun el consumo que este dando el generador 

Pues bien fui capas de encontrar ese motor paso a paso (24BYJ48) el problema que tengo es que el original es de 5V segun la etiqueta del mismo y el que he encontrado funciona a 12V por lo que me temo que daria problemas no? 

El generador de corriente del que les hablo es este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno la conclusion la tienes tu mismo.


----------



## gaam (Nov 12, 2012)

Que tengo rotulado 5V no significa nada, ya que los fabricantes dicen que lo hacen de 12V; verifica que el voltaje que entrega la fuente hacia el motor y te daras cuenta si es o no de 12V.

Pero, como todo hay excepciones a la regla, hay veces que se diseñan el circuito para que trabaje con un voltaje menor a lo estipulado, porque no quieren usar toda la potencia del motor PAP: ponen un detector de corriente en serie con el motor PAP y luego regulan la potencia de salida para dar un torque especifico que ellos estipulan, incluido los PAP (se denomina servosistemas de potencia)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Es probable que el nuevo motor tenga menos "fuerza" , yo probaría a ver si logra mover el acelerador , seguramente no sea "tan pesado"

Saludos !


----------

